# Stallion Suggestions? Mare pictures added



## millitiger (1 January 2009)

Looking for a stallion for the filly below... i had decided on Stravinsky but his owner seems allergic to replying to emails and i can't find out where he is standing for 2009.

filly is rising 4 (pictures as 2yro), by a TB called Chaddleworth out of a mare by Oldleighlin (who has sired mainly eventers, a handful who are Advanced from very few mares). Oldleighlin is by Laughton's Flight and has good Irish breeding both sides.

my filly has a brilliant temperament, is very trainable and i think pretty good looking! she has good movement in all 3 paces but has not shown much ability over a fence! i will be getting her graded in the spring.

looking to breed a dressage horse that could also event to Novice.
i feel Ellie is slightly short in the neck and her hindleg is a bit straight for me. i would like to add some more length to her stride (want a more open shoulder). 
i am more interested in movement than jumping ability and would like to 'lighten up' her frame a bit so no heavy stallions.

(pics as a 2yro)


----------



## maestro (1 January 2009)

If you were interested in Stravinsky you would possible like my boy Weston Justice, similar type and a proven eventer.  He is at home at the moment but will be standing at Stallion AI Services again.  There is also Sallyf two boys at Groomsbridge Stud.  Look through SHbgbs website for their graded stallions some of those are not too big and TB.   Good Luck


----------



## eventrider23 (1 January 2009)

I saw the guys at Ranby Hall advertising Stravinsky in Horse Deals just yesterday...maybe he is standing at home this year??

Do you prefer TB blood or how about a Trakehner...there is the young Trak stallion Contis who I LOVE...is graded/etc but is also competing out eventing and so would ad the jump as well as movement.  I think he qualified for the PAVO champs this year...


----------



## BSM456 (1 January 2009)

Without doubt you should be using Grafenstolz, he not only a proven eventer (in the German Olympic champs he beat every one of the German Olympic team), but he has also produced the German vice champion six year old eventer. So he's a proven event producer.  His price at 900 is superb and when you see his dvd (order from agent) his dressage will blow your socks off.  I've never seen an eventer move like him, or show jump like him.  if you want to make a dressage horse that will event, he's a dead set choice.

here his link http://www.frenchstallions.org/french_stallion_detail.php?stallion=2007025


----------



## LynneB (1 January 2009)

he sounds like a nice stallion, who is his agent?


----------



## madmare22 (1 January 2009)

if you are interested in stravinsky give his owner paul a call. he has not always received my emails


----------



## LynneB (1 January 2009)

emails via websites are notorious for not getting where they are meant to go.  He is a lovely stallion so definitely worth following up for your mare


----------



## volatis (1 January 2009)

Personally did not have a great time with my mare at Ranby last year. Including getting hold of them by phone when I needed semen! 

I think the points you raised as wanting to improve in your mare are valid points and I would look at Thoroughbred or Trakehner stallions. I would recommend you consider Axis , British owned by standing in Germany, and is at a very good EU stallion station for 2009. He himself competes at Intermediare dressage currently and will be at Grand Prix soon. Lots of jumping blood in the pedigree too and he has produced the leading jumping stallion at 2 recent Trakehner gradings. We have a rising 4yo daughter of his here, who was Loose Jumping Champion as a 2yo at the TBF Breed Show and won her loose jumping class at the Eats of England. She was awarded an Elite award at last year's BEF Futurity and was actually 2nd highest eventer in the country in that series.

This is her just over a year ago. 






He will definatly add a bit of quality, open the shoulder and his offspring do have good limbs. He wont add too much heaviness either as his offspring have good Trakehner type. 

http://www.webelsgrund.com/english/axis.html

Grafenstolz would be a good choice for en eventing sire, but I dont feel he has quite the pure movement of Axis. 

Contis I havent seen in the flesh but he had some very nice first crop of foals this year and a lovely pedigree.


----------



## CrazyMare (1 January 2009)

Paul Wyatt. Ranby Hall Stud, Ranby Hall, Barnby Moor, Retford, Nottinghamshire, DN22 8JQ. 01777 860696. 07860 463477. www.ranbyhall.co.uk

Try calling about Stravinsky, I found it the best way when looking for stallions rather than relying on email.

ASM has a couple of lovely youngsters by Grafenstolz, why don't you ask her to post some pics.


----------



## tillyd (1 January 2009)

I had similar problems getting hold of Ranby Hall via email - they seem to have 3 addresses live, and seems to alter as to which one they check! Happy to pm you the email addresses I have for them if that'd help, but agree possibly easier to call.
I put my mare to Stravinsky last summer, when he was stood at Twemlows, and am very excited about the foal! Tullis at Twemlows might be able to tell you if he is going back to them in 2009? - he's very helpful.


----------



## millitiger (1 January 2009)

i have emailed Paul direct and also emailed Twemlows who forwarded my email to Paul and i have had no reply from either message. i will try and call instead.

volatis- what type of mare is your filly out of? i would not like any heavier than your girl and obviously my filly has filled out more since the above photos were taken.

i di like Contis but as my filly is unproven i would prefer a stallion with either a competition record or progeny who are competing (preferably both!)


----------



## BSM456 (1 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
 but I don't feel he has quite the pure movement of Axis 

[/ QUOTE ] 

The dvd suggests he does have superb movement, where Axis has no eventing experience of any kind.


----------



## rosiew (1 January 2009)

I'd second Grafenstolz in a heartbeat.  He's so beautiful and at that price can't be touched.


----------



## ASM2 (1 January 2009)

Stravinsky usually stands at Ranby Hall (to serve their own and local mares) for around the first 1/2 months of the stud season and then on to Twemlows. Dates usually not confirmed until into March and your best bet would be to contact Tullis at Twemlows to find out. I think (though I may not be right) that it's only natural service at Ranby - Twemlows fresh/ chilled semen (and possibly natural). Tullis will confirm but Stravinsky semen is generally good but doesn't travel well over a few hours. That said we have had good success with Stravinsky semen at 2 hours travel and with mares walking in to Twemlows.

I haven't seen Axis but very much like what he has produced in Portia. Here he is:

http://www.trakehneronline.de/zucht/hengste/axis.html

Grafenstolz is a lovely event sire. He himself qualified for the German bundeschampionats in dressage, eventing and sj (winning the eventing) and is a smaller stamp to Axis. It's predominantly his eventing performance that attracted me though he does undoubtedly have nice paces. 

So these are my two baby Gs both out of a tb/id hunt and Adv Med dressage mare (any excuse for pics - thank you CM!!):

1. Heidi - Incl Best Yearling Filly Pavo BE Champs 07.







2. Full brother Hamlet 
	
	
		
		
	


	




. 







And for comparison their mother:







and sire, G himself:

http://www.trakehneronline.de/zucht/hengste/grafenstolz.html


----------



## rosiew (1 January 2009)

That Grafenstolz colt is beautiful!!!


----------



## LynneB (1 January 2009)

Your Hamlet is simply stunning ASM, such a beautiful face.


----------



## ASM2 (1 January 2009)

Thank you Breeze-Mum - woolly mammoth at the moment of course


----------



## seabiscuit (1 January 2009)

Grafenstolz looks lovely under saddle. Is he very long in the cannons and light of bone? Looks like it from the conformation photo. Would therefore think that he would only be suited to a much heavier type of mare?

Millitiger- have a look at Deanes San Ciro Hit- standing at Catherston, by Sandro Hit and eventing bloodlines on the dam side- dutch courage x saunter . He moves really well and was champion stallion at his grading,just won advanced dressage and he is still only 6, jumps very well and has been PN eventing( has been very green XC this year but he is young and its his first season. Will be doing a full event season next year so they obv think its worth their while to keep going. )- if you look him up on youtube there is a video of him at Willesley stallion parade. He's a smashing type of horse.


----------



## LynneB (1 January 2009)

can't wait to see him when he comes out again in the Spring then


----------



## ASM2 (1 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Grafenstolz looks lovely under saddle. Is he very long in the cannons and light of bone? Looks like it from the conformation photo. Would therefore think that he would only be suited to a much heavier type of mare? 

[/ QUOTE ]

No he's got good leg conformation (I don't like long cannons and would definitely have ruled him out if he had) and, depending on how much bone you want of course, plenty there - more so than the average tb and a similar stamp to DSCH. More pics here:

http://trakehner-sires-international.com/stallions/graf2.html

Not meaning to do Mr Rehill's job, but on top of that of course you've got his eventing performance - World Young Event Horse Champion 6 year old at Lion D'Angers, winner at Compiegne twice, Bronze German eventing championships, Stazegom (sp?) and Marbach - can't remember the others 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and combining pretty heavy stud duties too. Generally always leads from dressage on 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.


----------



## CVSHotShot (1 January 2009)

i know some people will probably shoot me down for this suggestion but i think this stallion hasnt had the recognition he deserves. his movement is fabulous and he can certainly lengthen! he had been to 90cm training shows but he wasnt bred as a Showjumper, he has also done a bit of XC but his dressage is will be his strong point with training. he is still young and has been brought on slowly. he is def one to watch IMO. He also graded 'Star' stallion with FPS. Nice breeding &amp; produces some amazing foals. 

have a look and see what u think 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 x

http://www.loughshorestud.com/STALLIONS.htm


----------



## seabiscuit (1 January 2009)

Oh that is good news about the legs! Pleased to hear that.How the camera lies with horses. Will bear him in mind for the future!


----------



## volatis (1 January 2009)

Ken/BSM/rosie

The OP specifically said she wants to breed a dressage horse, that could event at novice level. Hence my suggesiton of Axis as a stallion competing (actually I think at Grand Prix level now) to a high level in dressage, who also produces jumpers and eventers. 

If she had mentioned she wanted to breed for an eventer then I would have put Grafenstolz ahead of Axis, but movement is something she is specially targeting on if you read her opening post.

Millitiger, the mare was an American bred Trakehner by Abdullah, not overly tall but quite chunky. 
Here is a son of Axis - Hirtentanz who is a very modern, lighter framed type
http://www.hengststation-geling.de/english/hirtentanz.html


----------



## BSM456 (1 January 2009)

Sacha, it's so painful to see you still so obsessed with Ken.  For goodness sake, it's a new year get over it.


----------



## volatis (1 January 2009)

But its my New Year Resolution to irritate you enough until you stop pretending to be someone else and just grow up and admit you are Ken  
	
	
		
		
	


	





As you are well aware I am not the only person who knows you are Ken trying badly to hide behind an alias


----------



## LynneB (1 January 2009)

BSM, may I ask, just out of curiosity you understand, if you are not someone who was regularly on here previously, how do you know so many first names of posters?


----------



## eventrider23 (1 January 2009)

I also second Deanes San Ciro Hit if you are looking for a dressage horse that can also jump.  I have some pics we took of him when we were visiting friend's at Catherston a few weeks ago.. He is a truly gorgeous stallion!


----------



## LynneB (1 January 2009)

I have a mare who is a tad ungainly in her walk, a tomboy if you will.  She does however have a fantastic jump and is extremely fast on the flat.  Would you try to breed some movement into her, or just go for an out and out showjumper?


----------



## BSM456 (1 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
 how do you know so many first names of posters? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I was very lucky that my parents sent me to a school where they teach pupils to read, thus when I see someone calling such and such Caroline or Sacha etc, it sticks in my mind (that's just having a basic memory, nothing very clever).  Additionally, I lurked here for a good 18 months before posting, so could see what the story was already.  See, no conspiracy, sorry.


----------



## LynneB (1 January 2009)

strange to use the term "lurked"


----------



## LindaW (1 January 2009)

Yes, I'd second Axis for what the OP requested.  I prefer him over G from what I've heard about his offspring temperament wise too.


----------



## BSM456 (1 January 2009)

"Lurked" - strange, really?  People who look at forums and don't post (mostly through the fear of being set upon because they might have a point of view) are called lurkers and they practice lurking.  Is there anything else that I've written you'd like to pick holes in?  Good lord this is lame.


----------



## jaffs (2 January 2009)

Hi Ken, Nice to see you start the New Year as you mean to go on!


----------



## magic104 (2 January 2009)

Sticking to the topic "looking to breed a dressage horse that could also event to Novice"

And looking at the breeding (if these are the correct stallions)
http://www.sporthorse-data.com/db.php?i=10511327&amp;time=1230900034

http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?i=10011287

I would be looking at a TB or Trak with good action and able to compliment your mare.  Most horses given the correct training can attain Nov level in dressage so you are not too limited in your choice.


----------

